# carbs, glucogen, ketosis



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

I am typing this so excuse a few spelling mistakes.

Glycogen is the form in which carbs is stored in the liver and in muscles to be used for exercise. the trained muscle increases it's ability to store glycogen, and since glycogen is found together in water ( 2.7 grams of water for each gram in glycogen), this extra bulk in the muscles causes them to swell up and appear larger. This is why bodybuilders carb up at the end of a contest diet before they go on stage. Muscles full of glycogen are big, round, and full; muscles deprieved of glycogen are small and flat.

Ketosis is the result of carb deprivation. Your body requires adequate amounts of carbs in order to properly metabolize body fat. As the saying goes "fat is burned in the furnace of carbs". When there is not enough carbs in the body for hti sprocess to take place, the body has to take emergency measures. Th eprimary symptom of ketosis is ketonemia, the apprearance of ketone bodies in th eblood. Ketone bodies are the product of the incomplete burning of fats. These ketones can be used in place of glycogen for energy production, and they can also be used as energy to fuel the brain and nervous system function (which otherwise rely entirely on glycogen).


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Interesting - I remember hearing about glycogen in school, I had no idea about Ketosis though.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Sorry Killer, is there a question there? Deprive the carbs and loose weight (for some). Add carbs to a deprived body and it will blow up.  xxxooo


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

winger said:


> Sorry Killer, is there a question there? Deprive the carbs and loose weight (for some). Add carbs to a deprived body and it will blow up.  xxxooo


  i never said add carbs to a deprived body, although i would recommend it to my sister and sworn enemy


----------

